# Ο υδράργυρος ανεβαίνει



## Ambrose (Sep 29, 2008)

Φαντάζομαι ότι θα έχετε ακούσει για τα βαρέα μέταλλα που υπάρχουν στα ψάρια όπως ο τόνος (πάνε οι σαλάτες μου!), ο σολομός (πάει κι αυτός) κλπ. Υδράργυρος υπάρχει και στους λαμπτήρες εξοικονόμησης ενέργειας, ενώ στην Αμερική εδώ και πολλά χρόνια έχει γίνει ζήτημα και για τα σφραγίσματα (τα μαύρα) και τη μακροχρόνια έκθεση στον υδράργυρο.

Εδώ, ένα άρθρο για τα ψαράκια, μετά από έρευνα που έκανε η εφημερίδα τα Νέα, την περασμένη Άνοιξη.

Κι εδώ, ένα πολύ ωραίο μπλογκ, που τα λέει πολύ καλά. Κι εδώ, άλλον ένα.

Ξέρετε ότι αν σπάσει ένας λαμπτήρας φθορισμού, χρειάζονται ειδικές διαδικασίες καθαρισμού; Οδηγίες, εδώ.

Υ.Γ. Μια από τις μεγαλύτερες πηγές μόλυνσης του περιβάλλοντος είναι τα εργοστάσια ενέργειας που καίνε λιθάνθρακα (στην Αμερική, πολύ δημοφιλή) και τα οποία καληώρα κόπτεται ν' ανοίξει η ΔΕΗ μας.


----------

